# lens usage



## pocketshaver (May 13, 2019)

Is there a master list anywhere of what lenses can be used on what cameras anymore?  So many good "aftermarket" lenses made over the decades that it gets hard to figure out if a limited production camera body is worth buying if the only "original factory lenses" are running near 200


----------



## Mitica100 (May 13, 2019)

None that I know of. In general it's best to stick with the canera manufacturer's lens or go with some of the very true and tried names like Tamron, Sigma, Tokina, Rokinon.


----------



## webestang64 (May 13, 2019)

Another good aftermarket lens is Kiron. I pick up a mint 80-200 Kiron zoom for Pentax K-mount for $25. 

Here a good data base for lenses...  Lens Database


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2019)

A Nikon, Canon, Pentax, or Minolta 35mm SLR will  have loads of usable lenses. An Olympus, Yashica, or Ricoh will also have a lot of lenses. Nikon's F-mount, Canon's FD mount, and Minolta's MC and MD lenses, and Pentax's K-mount were all pretty popular, and MANY independent lenses were made in those mounts. m42 "or UTM, universal thread mount, also referred to as "Pentax screw mount" was quite popular, and was used by a LOT of 35mm  makers, such as Practica/Praktika, Roch, Fuji, Mamiya/Sekor.etc..


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2019)

A Nikon, Canon, Pentax, or Minolta 35mm SLR will  have loads of usable lenses. An Olympus, Yashica, or Ricoh will also have a lot of lenses. Nikon's F-mount, Canon's FD ,mout, and Minolta's MC and MD lenses, and Pentax's K-mount were all pretty popular, and MANY independent lenses were made in those mounts. m42 "or UTM, universal thread mount, also referred to as "Pentax screw mount" was quite popular, and was used by a LOT of 35mm  makers, such as Practica/Praktika, Ricoh, Fuji, Mamiya/Sekor.etc..


----------



## compur (May 13, 2019)

Here are a couple of sites with lens lists and other data about the Tamron AdaptAll lenses:
Tamron Adaptall-2 lenses | Adaptall-2.com

Tamron Adaptall Lens Compendium


----------

